# So I'm thinking of going into accounting



## JohnnyBrav0 (Jul 5, 2013)

My social anxiety is pretty bad lately, and I can "put on an act" at times and pretend to have social skills. But lately I've wanted to become an accountant because I feel like it won't be so bad. I work at circle K right now and can deal with people most of the day, but toward the end of my shift, I have severe anxiety attacks, sometimes having to breath out loud in front of customers. During these attacks I don't make eye contact and people seem extremely uncomfortable. :no

I plan on telling whoever I apply for that I have anxiety, because I truly am a people person, just get anxious around people I don't know. Do you think accounting is for me? I thought about psychology but would have to get a master's in that and have even more social interaction. I love the idea of crunching numbers and listening to music all day but part of me thinks social skills is a big factor in accounting as well. I've already been in school 4 years and just want to pursue something already! I don't have the best organizational skills but I believe this is because I also have ADD. LOL


----------



## Liability (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Johnny. I'll just repost what I submitted on another board for you.

i started my first accounting job last september.
Honestly, the work you do is very non-social. I stay in my office and im on the computer alot away from people. However, I feel like it almost hurts you because its so easy to just hide in your office all day while your other coworkers take a break to walk around and build relationships with your coworkers. There are quite frequent work parties, golfing events and lunches which you are expected to go to. I can only make excuses for missing so many and i'm finding each and every day that it is CRUCIAL to beat SA to succeed in this career path. Without networking or basic interpersonal skills I will find it very hard to advance in my career.
Keep in mind I work for a small company and have no idea how the large company dynamic would work.
I think you can make it work and find a company that will accept you for having SA. Just not every company will and you will have to find the right fit for you.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll be graduating in accounting and I absolutely hate it. It will crush your inner soul. You'll be sitting in front of a computer all day dealing with numbers, or you'll be in an audit team where you are conversing with people all the time-- often times they'll be mad at you. Sitting in an office 8 plus hours will make you sick mentally, physically, and socially. The only way you'll improve SA is by working in teams with people. Eventually, you'll get over the anxiety. Sitting in a cubicle all day will never allow you to grow personally and that's why I've decided to stay out of this field. Making lots of money is not the way to live.


----------



## JohnnyBrav0 (Jul 5, 2013)

I have no idea. I switched back to molecular and cellular biology. I think I will actually enjoy this. Idk what jobs they will offer but better to study something you enjoy, which also challenges you. I was also thinking psychology and would enjoy it, but don't think it would be very challenging.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Better to really think about it before you commit another few years. I started to mature and look deep inside myself, and found out I could get into fields I enjoy. For me, I really started to get an idea of how the job market looked like and more importantly, what a long career in a field looks like. I personally recommend calling someone at a company, agency, or organization and ask to job shadow them for a bit. I am doing that right now with physical therapy, a field that is expected to grow, keep me away from a desk, and also help people which is what it's all about. 

Better to go through school and take time some time to just work and/or explore careers. You have to ask yourself what kind of lifestyle you want to lead in the future. You don't have to make a lot of money to live happily or get a pension. Being confined to an office all day certainly wasn't my vision. 

I am glad though that I will finish my 4 year degree successfully. It will give me the confidence to go back to school for another year and a half actually learning on-the-job skills that will lead to certification. 


The job market is brutally tough. I had a 3.8 in my classes, strong retail and customer service experience, and volunteer service with the local food bank and non-profit home builder, and I got rejected 3 hours later for an accounting internship basically filing forms and entering numbers into excel. This was a 9.50 hr. job part time, and I was comfortable in the interview (wasn't pretentious or nervous) and studied the business ahead of time. 

Definitely think about what it is you want to do. Take your time and be flexible. One important note, just because you like classes in your major and find them challenging, doesn't mean you will find the same in the real world. College is very very different from the real world. Unfortunately some of these accounting graduates smell the money, network, and find an interest in the classes. They then realize 80 hour work weeks at a firm for 5 months isn't fun for long, and also figure out their salary with the hours put in equates to a UPS driver with no college.


----------



## wawesome (Oct 22, 2013)

Accounting is an awesome career to get into if you enjoy that sort of thing. Yes, you sit in front of a computer a lot, but there are other things about the job which are exciting. I will tell you though, more and more firms are looking for people with good communication and people skills to hire. If you do public accounting, you have to be able to talk to clients, whether it is to get information to help them finish or sell the company to others. If you want to be a partner, which is where the money is made, you have to be good with others. In private accounting, where I have recently switched to, you work a lot on a team with others to complete tasks. Accountants get a bad rap for being anti-social and the such, but in reality we are pretty amazing people.


----------

